# Where are the dux



## Core Lokt (Dec 19, 2016)

With everything minus the deep SE in the USA  being frozen for some time now you'd think some duck would be down. I know the SE isn't known for mega duck numbers but we have not seen anything like "normal" numbers for us this year so far. 

What about anyone else in the SE, got normal numbers yet?


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 19, 2016)

Opening weekend was unbelievable with the amount of birds, but the hunters were thick also. I haven't scouted in a week but I'm thinking we may have a few hopefully, as said above the weather is right I'm just hoping the hunting pressure doesn't keep them
Ran off


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 19, 2016)

I hunted all weekend and maybe saw 5-600 high fliers early and late going over and not to the lake. I hunt a lake that is mainly a roost lake and in the mornings going out we jumped next to none. We did kill ducks each hunt just not seeing numbers yet. Oh well, such is life...

I'll be deer hunting Thurs-Sat this week so they will show up


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 19, 2016)

My swamp is thick with woodies. But I don't hunt them. Don't want to run the bucks off.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 19, 2016)

First split I was seeing 500-600 ducks with half being woodies other half being gadwall mallards and ring necks. Second split I hunted a different area opening day and my scouting paid off with black ducks mallards and woodies. The same places I've hunted the first split I am now Only seeinb about 50 birds each hunt with 45 being woodies and 5 mallards. I'm not sure where the birds went but I'm trying to find them.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 19, 2016)

Everywhere got shot up bc of big blabber mouths


----------



## billy336 (Dec 19, 2016)

Seeing quite a few down here


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 19, 2016)

I drove from Albany Ga, to Richmond Virginia last night. (Sunday PM)

It rained from warner robins to right past the Virginia border. Avrg temp was 36'

Coming into Virginia saw some geese flying around (passed the James river at LST)


I hunted Sunday before leaving and shot all new birds pushed in from the storm front. Was not excited about having to leave and come here but hey. At least I know the whole east coast got hammered with rain


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 19, 2016)

They are trickling in, then get blown out with the wind.  Lots more divers


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 20, 2016)

Lots of woodies concentrated due to low water levels.  Other ducks not so much.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 20, 2016)

Marverylo287 said:


> Everywhere got shot up bc of big blabber mouths



Yeah, I could see how if I said "big numbers of mallards just showed up in Florida 2 days ago" would get all of them shot up. Brilliant   


I'm not asking for gps info, just asking in general ya know.


----------



## Mathu54 (Dec 21, 2016)

Well, as for me and my group.... we have been 12 mornings... never hunting the same spot twice .... tried ponds, river, cypress slough loaded with acorns, two different wma.... we hunt as close to legal as we can, and really give it a go... decoy, call, over kill on concelment.... as a group we have harvested 4 birds since it open in november.... probably havnt seem 100 birds .... I simply don't know how to find the birds..... but I'm going in the morning with busted confidence and high hopes... I'll be at the ramp at 4 am with my coffee... If nothing else I'll have a sunrise with my ole pops..


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 21, 2016)

"we hunt as close to legal as we can" 

Whats that mean?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 21, 2016)

No birds on the salt. Spent all day hunting and scouting. Not even a merg.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 21, 2016)

I been hunting hard all different places and haven't done very well. Haven't been getting skunked but no limits either. Seems like there should be more ducks than there are, I agree. About last Thursday hunted an area that showed some promise, drove an hour and a half back the next day and birds were gone. Hunted a usual productive spot Tuesday and at daylight the birds didn't show, looked around and shogun hulls everywhere, someone got them over the weekend.   It's a terrible life.


----------



## Mathu54 (Dec 21, 2016)

" hunt as legal as i can"   no bait, within hours, no problem with limit issues... can't even kill one, don't tresspass,use steel, plugged up, only law I know I break.... my lil' 9' creek bout is not registered. So I try to stick to my 15' which is.... but some sloughs/creeks the lil boat and a trolling motor are more manageable ...


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 21, 2016)

In the last 7 days we have had several different species show on my lake.  Definitely new birds coming in.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 21, 2016)

Ready for them to show up here


----------



## hrstille (Dec 21, 2016)

There's a lot of water out there boys. Keep looking. The birds are out there. You just have to find them.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2016)

Tried a pond yesterday that is famous for ringnecks that I hunted a lot as a teenager.  Only saw 20 ducks total.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 22, 2016)

hrstille said:


> There's a lot of water out there boys. Keep looking. The birds are out there. You just have to find them.



Allot of water. Where I hunted, I didn't see on buffleheads head or merganser. Where I was I have killed birds year after year. I was on the ocean. No birds. Maybe in a couple of weeks.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 22, 2016)

I am going to a deer stand


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm in one right now. A friend sent me a pic yesterday with thousands of ducks in it take no just above Memphis


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 22, 2016)

Sitting In a stand to


----------



## Bottomtime (Dec 22, 2016)

Core Lokt said:


> I'm in one right now. A friend sent me a pic yesterday with thousands of ducks in it take no just above Memphis



That pic I sent Micciman was taken just north of Memphis. Fields had a lot of ducks and geese mingled together. Once I got north of there, every body of water that isn't flowing is frozen solid. I'm in central Missouri now and can't find any open water.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 22, 2016)

i scouted 30 miles of a some prime river and didnt find more than a 50 in one spot so we are going fishing


----------



## mbentle2 (Dec 22, 2016)

See below average of all ducks this year except Mergansers there out in force. At least teal season was good for us.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 6, 2017)

Fingers crossed that this cold weather will push some down. Still haven't seen any numbers since I first posted this....


----------



## Sterling (Jan 6, 2017)

I saw about 2&1/2 dozen Mallards(all in one group-where did they come from?), 8-9 ringneck, and several mergansers here in Hall County over the past 4 weekends.  Other than those it's been wood ducks.  Hoping the wintery mix will push a lot more down to us.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 9, 2017)

Saturday afternoon was the day that we all look for. The last 30 minutes of shooting light the sky was blacked out with ducks. Groups of 20-30-50 all breaking down. Man what a sight and fun hunt. Went back yesterday morning and watched them all leave the lake before shooting time. Hunted yesterday afternoon and only had 1 group decoy and very few birds seen. Guess they just stopped for the one night.


----------

